# natrappen



## adventrue

Van het nieuws: Een Europese gedeputeerde heeft gezegd "Ik heb geen zin om natrappen". Wat betekent dit?


----------



## Hitchhiker

To me I think it's the same as in English, "I have no desire (or "intention") to backpedal".

In English to backpedal means to retreat or withdraw from a position or attitude.


----------



## Joannes

Natrappen is een woord uit het voetbal: het is iemand opzettelijk en kwaadwillig trappen wanneer de bal al lang weg is, typisch uit revanche voor een eerdere tackle van die tegenstander bijvoorbeeld.

In de figuurlijke zin betekent het dat je na een conflict of meningsverschil nog eens een steek terug geeft (vaak eerder op de man dan op de bal, nog een uitdrukking uit het voetbal ) in plaats van de zaken te laten berusten.

Edit: het moet trouwens zijn: *ik heb geen zin om na te trappen*


----------



## Hitchhiker

Oh, revenge.


----------



## JtF

Hi Hitchhiker,

No, Joannes states it clearly. It does not mean revenge. It is more back-stabbing.
Revenge is more honest.  "Natrappen" is more shabby.


----------



## sanne78

Maybe: 

iemand natrappen = to kick someone when they are down


----------



## Hitchhiker

I get it now. Thanks.


----------



## Lopes

sanne78 said:


> Maybe:
> 
> iemand natrappen = to kick someone when they are down



Not really. In football it's usually the player who's down that does it, while the other player is running away with the ball. Outside of football it mostly means that even though the situation has been dealt with, someone finds it necessary to say something nasty afterwards. 

_Ze waren in goed overleg uit elkaar gegaan, maar toch vond hij het nodig nog even in de media na te trappen._


----------



## sanne78

Ik denk dat we de letterlijke, voetbal betekenis van "natrappen" hier buiten beschouwing kunnen laten.

Van Dale:
natrappen (fig): iemand die in een beroerde situatie verkeert, nog verder benadelen ,nog meer schade berokkenen.

Oxford:
to kick someone when they are down: to continue to hurt sb, when they are already defeated


----------



## Joannes

sanne78 said:


> Ik denk dat we de letterlijke, voetbalbetekenis van "natrappen" hier buiten beschouwing kunnen laten.
> 
> Van Dale:
> natrappen (fig): iemand die in een beroerde situatie verkeert, nog verder benadelen ,nog meer schade berokkenen.


Ik denk het niet. Persoonlijk vind ik die definitie niet juist. (Een versie die ik hier heb stelt trouwens iets anders, beters in mijn ogen: "na een conflict zich minachtend uiten over de tegenstander".)

Je kan immers perfect de discussie zelf verloren hebben, maar nog de nood voelen even na te trappen.

Trouwens een aspect dat Lopes aanduidde is ook heel belangrijk: de media. Het gaat hier heel vaak over publiekelijke discussies in de media.


----------



## rivkaopreis

Maybe it is one of those expressions where we Dutch interpret things differently than the Flemish but I agree with sanne78, natrappen to me definitely means kicking someone who is already down and you are not in a position to do that when you have lost a discussion or similar, to me it refers to a winner feeling the need to humiliate the loser just a little bit more...


----------

